
How automatic detection of captive portal works - oneowl
https://success.tanaza.com/s/article/How-Automatic-Detection-of-Captive-Portal-works
======
dalf
Firefox uses
[http://detectportal.firefox.com/success.txt](http://detectportal.firefox.com/success.txt)

see captivedetect.* options (about:config)

~~~
oneowl
Nice. Thanks!

